# Taking applications



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I have now met a mad inventor. So, let me catalogue my world-class team of mad geniuses. A mad psychologist, a mad inventor, a mad gamer (or two), and a mad mathematician/philosopher. And myself, a mad mathematician, of course. Oh yes. We shall take the world by storm! 

A few more days until I see shano again, and possibly my new mad inventor friend. 

Anyone wishing to join my team of mad geniuses may apply in the comments below, stating your name, field of mad academics/skills, and favorite type of cheese.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow I guess only T's are invited. pffft w/ever. I'll go make my own team. The F Team consisting of me, The nurse, the crying emo, the annoying conspiracy theorist, and the crying emo! haha.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

No contest really Lance  We will always win at Trivial Pursuit.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to submit myself as a candidate for omnidisciplinary mad theoretician. This is a position in which I have considerable prior experience, and I can submit a number of personal and professional references attesting to this. I also possess a passing interest in nearly any subject, which for a person such as myself implies a minimum of two college-level courses and/or 50 hours of independent study. My favorite type of cheese is the beautifully deranged mash-up known simply as "string cheese".


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I would like to apply for mad hatter, my qualifications include: random acts of mischief, expert in sneaking and snickering, the ability to accumulate and acquire awesomely absurd alliterations, and a member of MENSA. I can also recite pi to 1,000 digits.

My favourite type of cheese is cottage cheese butt because it is dimply and fun to poke. Tee hee.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I would be honored to join your mad genius posse. 

My qualifications are too abstract to verbalize, my genius exists in the subtle depths if it exists at all. Only time and retrospection will tell, yet, my involvement may be a risk worth taking. To protect your investment you may refer to me not at all, if you wish. 

My favorite cheese is triple cream bri. Preferably raw.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll sign up for Cartoon Mad Scientist; Mad Psychologist; Mad Gamer; Mad Analyst; and Mad Philosopher. You have my resume. Any of the positions above will do.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Cheese, Evol, you forgot the cheese.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

My resume was full of it.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I am a mad fighter. My super ability consist of physical fights, breaking noses (not mention breaking steels and bones), and shrinking people. Especially when I'm angry.

I like original mozarella cheese. ^_^v


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, silly Lance, genius is only for T's. :dry:

This is awesome, so I have a mad fighter, mad cartoon scientist/gamer/analyst/psychologist/philosopher, mad abstractionist (?), mad hatter, and a mad theoretician to add to my league of extraordinary geniuses. Mwahahaha! I just need: a mad poet, a mad (and cunning =p) linguist, a mad webpage designer, a mad librarian, and a mad fashion designer. After all, we must look spiffy while crushing the world below our mad feet. But feel free to apply if you do not specialize in those areas anyway. 

On a more serious note, having met this new person may have changed my outlook on socializing. When I met shano, I had a fairly universal dislike of extroverts, but he showed me that extroverts can be wonderful. When he introduced me to his friend, I found that I was quite intrigued by this new person. Having been disproven, I think I may like the idea of meeting new people now. Perhaps the next new person will be another madman like myself.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

aw that's sweet. i'm glad your mad extrovert is changing your world in mad wonderful ways! you know what this means: our ebil plan is almost complete!!! MUAH! MUAHAH! MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the Mad Linguist position only for multi languages, or can it be English-only linguistics???? =p

An evil plan to destroy the world. I want in. I'd like to be the Health Genius.


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

Alice: But I don't want to go among mad people.
The Cat: Oh, you can't help that. We're all mad here. I'm mad. You're mad.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

And I profess my madness plainly. =D


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

I can be a pretty rad fashion designer.

My applicable skills include hand and machine sewing, knitting, tatting, welding, and cutting fabric using telekinesis [or, failing this, eye lasers].

My favorite variety of cheese is, as WickedQueen's, fresh mozzarella.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Woohoo! Eye lasers are awesome. You're hired! 

So what happens when our eye lasers are on and someone makes eye contact with someone else on the team? I hope they automatically cut off power.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Wait, am I one of the mad people?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

This looks to be really cool!


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Is a mad sponge suitable? Or am I disqualified for not liking cheese? (I do love cheesecake, though, if that counts.)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was going to make a mad hatter reference, but Shano beat me to the joke. I really thought Surreal would get to it first.


----------

